# Do you know someone in Burj Khalifa who returns home for the summer?



## soeren (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi there!

My wife and I have planned on moving to Dubai in january, 2014, and find us an apartment in Burj Khalifa. Our only concern is the summers, and we want to try it out for a month or two so we'll be sure it wont kill us completely 

We're looking for someone who's interested in renting out their Burj Khalifa apartment for a period during the summer, 2013. It could be 2-3 weeks, or maybe 2 months - that'd be up to the person renting out the apartment.

If you know someone who's going home for the summer, or just taking a long vacation and wants to rent out the empty apartment - please let us know! We're in Dubai this christmas (leaving the 26th), so if the person wants to meet first to check us out that we arent bad people, that would be no problem at all! 

Hoping to hear from someone!

// Søren


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

If you want to try out summer here, why Burj Khalifa? You don't get special powers by staying there  There are plenty of perfectly good holiday rentals available on the holiday home websites and via the Dubai property websites.

PS - the summer here wont kill you unless you plan on all day sunbathing on the beach


----------



## soeren (Dec 18, 2012)

m1key said:


> If you want to try out summer here, why Burj Khalifa? You don't get special powers by staying there


Really? Aww, I had expected that! 

No, the reason why we'd like to live in Khalifa is to get a feeling of the building and its surroundings. We think it's what we want, and it would be a unique opportunity to see if it plays out the way we expect it to. Its a good chance of not renting an apartment for a whole year, just to find out that you really rather wanted to live in The Address and have the good view to the Khalifa raising towards the sky, and direct access to the mall. 



m1key said:


> PS - the summer here wont kill you unless you plan on all day sunbathing on the beach


I hope you're right - but coming from -10 degrees, we think that +35 is close to unbearable  So we'd prefer to try it on our own first


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

soeren said:


> I hope you're right - but coming from -10 degrees, we think that +35 is close to unbearable  So we'd prefer to try it on our own first


Tomorrow I get to experience the opposite; 27 to -13C :snowman:


----------



## soeren (Dec 18, 2012)

tootall said:


> Tomorrow I get to experience the opposite; 27 to -13C :snowman:


Just remember a good thick coat, and you should be all good!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

soeren said:


> Really? Aww, I had expected that!
> 
> No, the reason why we'd like to live in Khalifa is to get a feeling of the building and its surroundings. We think it's what we want, and it would be a unique opportunity to see if it plays out the way we expect it to. Its a good chance of not renting an apartment for a whole year, just to find out that you really rather wanted to live in The Address and have the good view to the Khalifa raising towards the sky, and direct access to the mall.
> 
> ...


Forget +35. That counts as pleasantly almost cool here in August 

Personally I don't get wanting to live in the Khalifa. Not criticising you, I'm just not sure what it offers that other buildings in the area don't. It is obviously taller, but I don't get the whole living miles up in the sky thing. There are stupid people living here and the prospect of walking a hundred flight of stairs because some idiot flicked a *** end down the rubbish shoot doesn't appeal. Particularly as I'd be paying a premium to share the building with the idiots.

Anyway. Each to their own. Hope you find somewhere.


----------



## soeren (Dec 18, 2012)

m1key said:


> Personally I don't get wanting to live in the Khalifa. Not criticising you, I'm just not sure what it offers that other buildings in the area don't. It is obviously taller, but I don't get the whole living miles up in the sky thing. There are stupid people living here and the prospect of walking a hundred flight of stairs because some idiot flicked a *** end down the rubbish shoot doesn't appeal. Particularly as I'd be paying a premium to share the building with the idiots.


I appreciate your point of view - I really do. It's always great to hear both sides  The few articles I've read are only positive; but not all that shines are gold - so thats why we'd love to run a beta test before we sign up for a year 

One of the things, apart from living with a great view over the city, that we fell for was the look of the interior. Almost looks Scandinavian  I havent been able to find anything that looks like being of the same quality on Dubizzle, but you can only tell so much from pictures


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

soeren said:


> I appreciate your point of view - I really do. It's always great to hear both sides  The few articles I've read are only positive; but not all that shines are gold - so thats why we'd love to run a beta test before we sign up for a year
> 
> One of the things, apart from living with a great view over the city, that we fell for was the look of the interior. Almost looks Scandinavian  I havent been able to find anything that looks like being of the same quality on Dubizzle, but you can only tell so much from pictures


Once you actually start looking at apartments, you will realise that in 90% of the cases the pictures have no relationship whatsoever with the apartment. But I am sure the Burj Khalifa interiors would be pretty good. But living there you will miss out on the one big attraction for the area - a Burj Khalifa view


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

soeren said:


> I appreciate your point of view - I really do. It's always great to hear both sides  The few articles I've read are only positive; but not all that shines are gold - so thats why we'd love to run a beta test before we sign up for a year
> 
> One of the things, apart from living with a great view over the city, that we fell for was the look of the interior. Almost looks Scandinavian  I havent been able to find anything that looks like being of the same quality on Dubizzle, but you can only tell so much from pictures


Finishing in Dubai is pretty poor. I haven't been in a BK apartment so can't speak for the quality. Lots of things are made to look ok until you scratch beneath the surface. Emaar is considered the best developer here. They generally are better quality, but that is only in relation to the other developers here. I live in an Emaar property and things like patio doors are not water tight.

I'm with rsinner in that I'd rather have a view of BK than a view from it. You are doing the right thing by looking to stay in the area to see if you like it though.

I like summer here. Less idiots on the road


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

m1key said:


> Emaar is considered the best developer here. They generally are better quality, but that is only in relation to the other developers here. I live in an Emaar property and things like patio doors are not water tight.


We live in an Emaar property which is probably 3-4 years old. We have had kitchen cupboard doors fall off. But the most troublesome aspect was when a full size wardrobe door almost fell on my wife.



m1key said:


> I like summer here. Less idiots on the road


I love Ramadan as well. The traffic is so much better when I return home from office. The malls are empty. The flights are cheaper.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

rsinner said:


> I love Ramadan as well. The traffic is so much better when I return home from office. The malls are empty. The flights are cheaper.


Vimto. Don't forget the vimto. Usually on offer at that time


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

m1key said:


> Vimto. Don't forget the vimto. Usually on offer at that time


I had to google Vimto  Seems like Ramadan is the high season for their sales Vimto enjoys boost from Ramadan - Telegraph


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

rsinner said:


> I had to google Vimto  Seems like Ramadan is the high season for their sales Vimto enjoys boost from Ramadan - Telegraph


Warning: it does make you pee a lot!


----------

